# Gesperrte Ordner bei WIN7



## jon (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab nen Prob mit win7, bestimmte Systemordner sind gesperrt (Besitzer "*SYSTEM*", weiß jemand, wie ich die frei bekomme


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit Besitz auf deinen User übertragen und anschließend die Rechte passend für deinen User und den Account "Jeder" zu setzen. 
Obwohl man den Besitz afaik gar nicht übernehmen muss.


----------



## jon (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich ja versucht, da ich aber keine Rechte hab, kann ich die natürlich auch nicht ändern. Ich weiß, unter XP war das kein Problem.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Welche/n Ordner meinst du überhaupt?


----------



## jon (18. Oktober 2009)

*: *Computer\SYS2(c\jon\Anwendungsdaten
... mir ist grad aufgefallen, daß das ne Verknüpfung ist, wird wohl daran liegen.
Bin eben erst von XP zu win7 gekommen, hab das auch nur als 2t System, bis ich damit klar komme.

Gruß   jon


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst auch für die Verknüpfung die Rechte so setzen das du sie öffnen kannst, dazu einfach die Rechte für den User Jeder anpassen.


----------



## jon (19. Oktober 2009)

auch ja, danke.


----------



## Nano (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo. 
Ich hab im Internet wie wild gesucht. Da Windows 7 auf Vista/XP aufbaut, habe ich auch versucht Lösungsansätze die bei Vista/XP angeblich funktionieren sollen bei Win7 versucht. Wobei ich das Problem noch nie mit XP hatte. Jedenfalls geht´s darum; ich möchte meine Favoriten von Firefox übernehmen die ich auf dem XP noch habe. Aber ich krieg es einfach nicht hin auf Dokumente & Einstellungen zuzugreifen. 
Kann das jemand mal für blöde erklären?


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Nein. Benutz einfach absolute Pfade. Mach nen Explorer auf, C:\User\DeinName\Appdata und dann gibts zweit Ordner. Einer liegt in local und der andere in Roaming. Vista/7 benutzt intern Linksysteme, die aber nicht immer  zu den Originalordnern führen, deswegen musst du einfach den absoluten Pfad angeben.

so far


----------



## Kaputt ? (20. Oktober 2009)

jon schrieb:


> Hab nen Prob mit win7, bestimmte Systemordner sind gesperrt (Besitzer "*SYSTEM*", weiß jemand, wie ich die frei bekomme



Das ist eines der Dinge die ich an Windows 7 hasse.

Man muss extra die Besitzerrechte auf sich selber übertragen, obwohl man eh schon Administrator ist ...


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja nun, das Volk wollte mehr Sicherheit. Und die hat man bei Microsoft mehr erreicht, indem man die Rechte gekürzt hat. Und überall da wo Ms es für richtig hielt ist es eben relativ schwer wieder an sie ranzukommen. Was hast du denn für Probleme? Ich komm relativ gut damit klar, ich hab sogar das UAC noch an...

so far


----------



## jon (21. Oktober 2009)

Nano :





> Hallo.
> Ich hab im Internet wie wild gesucht. Da Windows 7 auf Vista/XP aufbaut, habe ich auch versucht Lösungsansätze die bei Vista/XP angeblich funktionieren sollen bei Win7 versucht. Wobei ich das Problem noch nie mit XP hatte. Jedenfalls geht´s darum; ich möchte meine Favoriten von Firefox übernehmen die ich auf dem XP noch habe. Aber ich krieg es einfach nicht hin auf Dokumente & Einstellungen zuzugreifen.
> Kann das jemand mal für blöde erklären?



Antwort von midnight:





> Nein. Benutz einfach absolute Pfade. Mach nen Explorer auf, C:\User\DeinName\Appdata und dann gibts zweit Ordner. Einer liegt in local und der andere in Roaming. Vista/7 benutzt intern Linksysteme, die aber nicht immer zu den Originalordnern führen, deswegen musst du einfach den absoluten Pfad angeben.



Mal ehrlich midnight, du mußt die Leutz nicht für blöd halten, dein dummes Geschwätz geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger.
Wenn jemand con "documents und settings" spricht, dann meint er, wie du das nennst "absolute Pfade" (gibts noch andere ) d.h. für Dumme, er greift nicht über Verknüpfungen zu, sondern über den Festplattenpfad.

@Nano: benutz den Pfad von midnight, die Ordnernamen sind etwas anders, das Prinzip der Struktur ist aber sehr ähnlich. Ansonsten müsste es möglich sein, bei ff mit Lsezeichenverwaltung, den Favoritenordner zu importieren.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Oktober 2009)

DIe Ordner, die aber gesperrt sind, sind nix anderes als Verknüpfungen...


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

jon schrieb:


> Nano :
> 
> Antwort von midnight:
> 
> ...



Was geht denn bei dir ab? Wenn du von relativen und absoluten Links keine Ahnung hast ist das dein Problem. Windows 7/Vista benutz Links (meinetwegen Verknüpfungen) um die kompatiblität zu XP herzustellen. Der "richtige" Ordner liegt wie gesagt in C:\User\Nutzer\Appdata. Die anderen Ordner sind nur Links, die man selber aber nicht nutzen kann. Ergo sind sie gesperrt. Um also an den Ordner dranzukommen muss man den ABSOLUTEN (für dumme: den einzig wahren) Pfad angeben.

so far


----------



## jon (23. Oktober 2009)

... nun, ich nenne das eine virtuelle Pfade, z.B. den _"Desktop" _bei XP, der einem als Wurzel aller Verzeichnisse  angezeigt wird, aber in der 4 Generation als physikalisches Verzeichnis auf Partition c: zu finden ist.
2. Ich hab mich Jahrelang unter MS-DOS mit Commandos durch (absolute) Verzeichnisse gewühlt, ich weis im Gegensazt zu dir, ganz genau was das ist.
Was meinst du wie blöd ich bei Win95, gegukt habe, als in dem physikalischen (absoluten wie du das nennst) Verzeichnis ...\...\ Programme\Startmenü nicht das war, was windows mir anzeigte.
3. Geht es hier nicht um *Verzeichnisstrukturen*, sondern um *Benutzerrechte.* Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6.
4. Wenn du nicht bemerkst, das die Leutz genau die von dir sogenannten absoluten Pfade benutzen (davon reden), und du, die dann mit deinem ungesunden Halbwissen belehren willst (mehrmals), dann kann das einem schon auf den Zeiger gehen.
5. Nur mal am Rande bemerkt, unter XP konnte man sich den physikalischen Pfad/Verzeichniss ja immer noch in der Adressleiste und/oder Fenstertitel anzeigen lassen, was bei Vista ja schon nicht mehr geht. In sofern weist du schon ein Krümel mehr, als die meisten Leutz in deinem Alter.

So, jetzt mal zu was anderem, unter XP konnte man in den SendTo Ordner ja noch eigene Verknüpfungen oder wasauchimmer einfügen, das geht bei Win7 auch nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Nano (26. Oktober 2009)

Absoluter Pfad? Gottes Pfad, den kenn ich, als den absoluten. Welchen anderen absoluten Pfad soll´s denn noch geben?

Verweis auf mein vorherigen post.



Nano schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mal für blöde erklären?



Kurz gesagt, ich krieg´s immer noch nicht hin.


----------



## Havenger (13. November 2009)

schon mal nachgedacht warum die gespeert sind ? wenn du die auf dich überträgst hast du ein massivstes sicherheitsproblem ...



> Das ist eines der Dinge die ich an Windows 7 hasse.
> 
> Man muss extra die Besitzerrechte auf sich selber übertragen, obwohl man eh schon Administrator ist ...



das gabs auch schon in vista ...

und admin bist du unter 7 und vista nie ! dazu musst du erst die uac deaktivieren ...


----------



## ghostadmin (13. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> das gabs auch schon in vista ...
> 
> und admin bist du unter 7 und vista nie ! dazu musst du erst die uac deaktivieren ...



Gut dass dies immer der Erste Schritt ist den ich bei nem neuen Vista/7 machen.


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

ich machs genau umgedreht : stelle sie auf hoch ... sicherheit ist mir echt lieber als angreifer oder "krankheiten" ausm netz ...


----------

